# Pork Butt without foil-How long for an 8 pounder?



## shinny (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm thinking about trying this and was wondering how long for an 8lb butt in a gasser and what are everyone's thoughts on running an unattended gasser if this takes 15, 16 18 hours? I read Smokin' Al's post and want to try it.

Thanks,

Shinny


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2012)

I use 1.5 hrs per lb and always add 2 hours for fluctuations, individual cut of meat, and a simple variable.  If it's ready without the extra 2 hours required, I let it rest.  Bottom line it's done when it's done. Not sure about leaving a gasser unattended ~ 14 hours but I don't have any hesitation sleeping while doing an overnight with charcoal.


----------



## ob 1 (Feb 26, 2012)

You'll find plenty information on this via the search engine as I did.   I use a SFB with lump.  I have no issues leaving it alone overnight.  I do have concerns with unattended tanks connected to a fire.  I've listened to bad accounts of leaving these things unattended.  I'm just saying,,,,

Here's a former post I use when smoking a butt ( I don't remember who did this but thank you to that posting);

*Preparation:* About 12 hours before the meat goes in the smoker, trim a little if desired (I usually don’t), apply a coating of your rub of choice, and wrap in plastic wrap and put it in the fridge. (Some folks put on a coat of yellow mustard before the rub to hold the rub on and add to the bark. The mustard taste cooks out. This is a matter of personal preference.)

*Smoking*:  Start your smoker and get it up to 225-240 degrees F. My personal wood choice for pork is hickory. Unwrap the meat, stick in the probe of your digital thermo (A highly recommended accessory.), and place the meat in

the smoker, fat side down. I don't flip butts as it interferes with bark formation. Fat side down helps protect the meat if you have a temp spike. After the meat gets over 100F I spray it every hour with a 3 to 1 mix of apple juice and Captain Morgan’s Original spiced rum.  The sugars in the juice and booze will caramelize, and add to the bark. (Bark - dark outer crust that develop as the meat cooks.) Others will make good suggestions for alternate sprays. You will develop your own favorite with a little experimentation. (The nice thing is that they all taste good!) Foiling: When the meat gets to about 165F, double wrap it in Heavy Duty aluminum foil. Put some of your spray of choice in the foil to help braise the meat. At this point I usually stop making smoke unless there are other things in the smoker that need the smoke. (You can finish cooking from this point on in the oven set at 250F if the weather changes or you want to save smoker fuel.) Continue to cook until the internal meat temps gets to 195-205F. Remove the foiled meat from the cooker and wrap it (still foiled) in a couple old bath towels and put it in an insulated cooler to rest for at least an hour before you pull it.

*The Plateau:* Almost all butts (and briskets – but that’s in the beef forum) will hit a plateau where the temps of the meat stops rising. Don’t be tempted to raise the heat as that will dry out the meat. The meat is absorbing a lot of heat at this point while the connective tissue is breaking down. This is what makes the meat tender. Low and slow is the way to go! I’ve seen some actually drop in temp by a couple degrees. Patience – it may be over an hour before the temp starts climbing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2012)

I always figure 2 hours per pound and that would include the rest period. If you have a temp probe like a Maverick that will sound an alarm if the smoker temp gets too high or too low, I think it would be OK to leave it unattended over night. The thing I always worry about on a gasser is the flame will blow out & the gas will stay on. If this happens & you have the alarm next to your bed when the temp drops you will know right away & can re light the smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

I just did a nearly 8 lb butt a couple weeks ago using Al's no foil method. I figured 2 hrs per lb and it took all of 16 with the rest. Good luck!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good info....  I would add to make sure you have enough gas to get you through that length of a smoke if you are not on a NG hookup.  Nothing would suck more than being 8 hours in and running out of propane at 2am when there is no where to swap a tank out. 

Once you figure out how long your particular setup will run on a fresh tank you can have a little more peace of mind with the burner blowing out on a windy day being the only other gas wildcard.


----------

